# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  hey

## Anacepele

pershendetje.
mund te me ndihmoj dikush ju lutem me linkun e shkarkimit te programit Finance 5.
faleminderit paraprakisht

----------


## Neteorm

Mund ta blesh, sic bëjnë të gjithë.

----------


## Anacepele

Jo te gjithe*

----------

